
Why (and how) we test every single API deployment - CodyReichert
Hey HN,<p>I did a quick write-up on how we utilize continuous testing and deployment validation at Assertible (article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;assertible.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;test-every-single-api-deployment)<p>Our continuous testing workflow is part of our bigger CI setup. Generally, it looks like:<p><pre><code>  - Push code to hosted repo (GitHub)

  - CircleCI pulls code, builds tests and executables

  - Scripts deploy the new code to staging

  - Automated API tests and validations are run to ensure the correctness of this deployment.
</code></pre>
Obviously, if a test doesn&#x27;t pass on staging, the PR can&#x27;t be merged and the code can&#x27;t go into production. Having this process makes it simple to quickly validate and test new API releases, save a ton of time from manual testing, etc.<p>While writing, I became interested in hearing how other teams test and validate deployments of their web services.<p>Does your team do this? Why or why not? What does your pipeline look like?<p>Full article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;assertible.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;test-every-single-api-deployment
======
creichert
Link to the post: [https://assertible.com/blog/test-every-single-api-
deployment](https://assertible.com/blog/test-every-single-api-deployment)

